# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รับฝากขายอสังหา เช่าที่ดิน เช่าคอนโด เช่าบ้าน และซื้อบ้าน

## mpreg596

บริษัท ธรี-คิว พร็อพเพอร์ตี้ส์ จำกัด ดำเนินการด้านธุรกิจอสังหาริมทรัพย์มามากกว่า 20 ปี   ซึ่งบริหารโดยเจ้าของคือ คุณ ศิริพรรณ เจนวาณิชย์ (CIPS) โดยบริษัทจะทำหน้าที่เป็นศูนย์กลางการ รับฝากขายบ้าน รับฝากขายที่ดิน รับฝากขายคอนโด รับฝากขายอสังหา เช่าที่ดิน เช่าคอนโด เช่าบ้าน และซื้อบ้าน  และบริหารการขายโครงการทุกประเภท เช่น ขายบ้านเดี่ยว คอนโดมิเนียม ขายที่ดิน อาคารสำนักงาน และโรงแรม ฯลฯ  ทั้งในปริมณฑลและต่างจังหวัด รวมทั้งให้คำปรึกษาด้านบริการสินเชื่อแก่ ลูกค้า โดยมีเครือข่ายด้านสถาบันการเงินและทีมงานที่ปรึกษาด้านการลงทุนโดยตรงที่มี ประสบการณ์  มายาวนาน ทั้งนี้บริษัทยังเป็นที่รู้จักจากคนในวงการจนติดอันดับ 1 ใน 5 ของสมาชิกสมาคมนายหน้าอสังหาริมทรัพย์
 
 
นอกจากนี้บริษัทได้รับการไว้วางใจจากลูกค้าที่มีชื่อ เสียงในแวดวงสังคม เช่น เจ้าของธุรกิจ นักการลงทุน บุคคลในวงการบันเทิง เช่น ดารา นักร้อง เบื้องหลังการผลิต ลูกค้า รวมถึงได้รับการยอมรับจาก ชาวต่างประเทศ“สินทรัพย์พร้อมขายที่บริหารการตลาดและการขายโดยบริษัท ถือเป็นสินทรัพย์ที่มีคุณภาพ เนื่องจากทางบริษัทได้คัดเลือกเพื่อลูกค้าเป็นอย่างดี อาทิ บ้านเดี่ยว 2 ชั้นขนาด 3 ห้องนอน 2 ห้องน้ำ ห้องนั่งเล่น ครัว ห้องเมด (ห้องแม่บ้าน+ห้องน้ำ) ตกแต่งหรูหราตามสไตล์ทันสมัย รวมทั้งเฟอร์นิเจอร์ทุกชิ้นได้รับการเลือกสรรเป็นอย่างดี” ภายในโครงการที่รับบริหารสินทรัพย์จะเน้นความเป็น ระเบียบ มี รปภ.ดูแล 24 ชั่วโมงและราคาเหมาะกับเศรษฐกิจปัจจุบัน ซึ่งบ้านเดียวพร้อมขายส่วนใหญ่จะอยู่ในทำเลที่ดี
 
หากต้องการรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมติดต่อ
• ออฟฟิศ 02-634-4344 , 02-634-4355
• มือถือ  081-845-8826 
• E-mail : info@3qproperties.com
• WEB: http://www.3qproperties.com/
 
มีการทำการตลาดออนไลน์และโฆษณาผ่านสื่อการตลาดช่องทางต่างๆ ที่ครอบคลุม ถึงกลุ่มเป้าหมาย เช่น ป้ายโฆษณา นิตยสารหลายเล่ม เว็บไซต์ดัง ๆที่เป็นพันธมิตร  โดยไม่มีค่าใช้จ่ายในการดำเนินการในส่วนนี้   
 
บริษัทรับฝากขายที่ดิน บริการรับฝากขายที่ดินฟรี ซื้อขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดิน รับฝากขายบ้าน ฝากขายบ้านฟรี ฝากขายคอนโด ตึกแถว อาคารพาณิชย์ อพาร์ทเม้นท์

----------


## mpreg596

บริษัทรับฝากขายที่ดิน, บริการรับฝากขายที่ดินฟรี, ซื้อขายที่ดิน, ขายที่ดิน, รับฝากขายบ้าน, ฝากขายบ้านฟรี, ฝากขายคอนโด ตึกแถว, อาคารพาณิชย์, อพาร์ทเม้นท์,

----------


## mpreg596

บริษัทรับฝากขายที่ดิน, บริการรับฝากขายที่ดินฟรี, ซื้อขายที่ดิน, ขายที่ดิน, รับฝากขายบ้าน, ฝากขายบ้านฟรี, ฝากขายคอนโด ตึกแถว, อาคารพาณิชย์, อพาร์ทเม้นท์,

----------


## mpreg596

รับฝากขายอสังหา ขายที่ดิน ขายคอนโด เช่าบ้าน และซื้อบ้าน

----------


## mpreg596

บริษัทรับฝากขายที่ดิน บริการรับฝากขายที่ดินฟรี ซื้อขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดิน รับฝากขายบ้าน ฝากขายบ้านฟรี ฝากขายคอนโด ตึกแถว อาคารพาณิชย์ อพาร์ทเม้นท์

----------


## mpreg596

บริษัทรับฝากขายที่ดิน บริการรับฝากขายที่ดินฟรี ซื้อขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดิน รับฝากขายบ้าน ฝากขายบ้านฟรี ฝากขายคอนโด ตึกแถว อาคารพาณิชย์ อพาร์ทเม้นท์

----------


## mpreg596

บริษัทรับฝากขายที่ดิน บริการรับฝากขายที่ดินฟรี ซื้อขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดิน รับฝากขายบ้าน ฝากขายบ้านฟรี ฝากขายคอนโด ตึกแถว อาคารพาณิชย์ อพาร์ทเม้นท์

----------


## mpreg596

บริษัทรับฝากขายที่ดิน บริการรับฝากขายที่ดินฟรี ซื้อขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดิน รับฝากขายบ้าน ฝากขายบ้านฟรี ฝากขายคอนโด ตึกแถว อาคารพาณิชย์ อพาร์ทเม้นท์

----------


## mpreg596

บริษัทรับฝากขายที่ดิน บริการรับฝากขายที่ดินฟรี ซื้อขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดิน รับฝากขายบ้าน ฝากขายบ้านฟรี ฝากขายคอนโด ตึกแถว อาคารพาณิชย์ อพาร์ทเม้นท์

----------


## mpreg596

บริษัทรับฝากขายที่ดิน บริการรับฝากขายที่ดินฟรี ซื้อขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดิน รับฝากขายบ้าน ฝากขายบ้านฟรี ฝากขายคอนโด ตึกแถว อาคารพาณิชย์ อพาร์ทเม้นท์

----------


## mpreg596

บริษัทรับฝากขายที่ดิน บริการรับฝากขายที่ดินฟรี ซื้อขายที่ดิน ขายที่ดิน รับฝากขายบ้าน ฝากขายบ้านฟรี ฝากขายคอนโด ตึกแถว อาคารพาณิชย์ อพาร์ทเม้นท์

----------

